# Mermaid sightings grip Israel



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/Wo...tted-Near-Haifa/Article/200908215358515?f=rss


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I vote for a manatee as the real culprit

You should start a web site called "WeirdNewsStories.com"


----------

